# Sea Horse Volume Drop?



## Rob (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi all - I finished building the Sea Horse and everything works as expected. Only thing is, I'm experiencing a slight volume drop when I engage the pedal. Just checking to see if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2019)

You can raise the output level by increasing the value of R18 (10K),  I'd start at around 12K and go from there.


----------



## Rob (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------

